# Reparar Wifi USB



## Seik (Abr 30, 2006)

Hola¡¡¡ 

Os comento mi problema:
Tengo un adaptador wifi por usb de marca Zaapa, el cual al introducirlo en el pc me dice:
No se reconoce el dispositivo USB
Uno de los dispotivos USB vinculados a este equipo ha tenido un mal funcionamiento y Windows no lo ha reconocido.

Lo he probado en varios ordenadores y da el mismo error

El adaptador ha estado funcionando correctamente mas de un año. Lo conectaba y desconectaba varias veces al dia del pc, por lo que puede ser que se haya estropeado algun compenente (he leido por el foro que suelen irse las resistencias).

Os adjunto unas fotos del interior del adaptador, a ver si podeis orientarme para averiguar que componente he de sustituir.

















Gracias por la ayuda
Un saludo ¡¡


----------



## sephirot (May 2, 2006)

Una pregunta por curiosidad, ¿cuándo lo extraias del PC lo hacías de forma segura (es decir, le decías a Windows que lo ibas a sacar para que el lo desconectase previamente) o lo sacabas sin más?

Saludos.


----------



## Seik (May 4, 2006)

Pues la verdad es que no. Lo extraia sin mas, cuando se me rompio el adaptador aun no conocía esa opción. El caso es que el adaptador a cabo de saber que si lo giro un poco a la derecha al meterlo en el usb funciona perfectamente, lo he abierto y he repasado las soldaduras del adaptador usb pero sigue ocurriendo lo mismo, lo meto y me da el error, y si lo giro a la derecha funciona perfectamente. ¿Que podra ser?


----------



## elecnue (May 24, 2006)

soy nuevo ene l foro, pero se me hace que es un caso tipico de falso contacto en los conectores de entrada de tu dispositivo.
Ingeniatelas para poder hacer que los contactos del dispositivo esten mas "altos".

Suerte


----------

